# What components are better?



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...er-is-compatible-with-my-computer-418270.html

I was in that thread first, but this is a different subject so i'm making a new thread..

So i know what i want for my build, but the stores aren't selling the exact same thing anymore.
A few questions : 
(Gfx card)1. What is the difference between a Sapphire HD4850 Toxic and Vapor-x, they're only selling Vapor-X now.
(power supply)2. Would a Cooler Master ExtremePower 500W or OCZ Fatal1ty 550W work as good as a OCZ Corsair 550 W supply?
(Motherboard)3. Is there a big difference between a Asus P5KPL-AM and P5KPL-Am EPU/SE ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Corsair is the better supply, while OCZ does own Corsair so far the supplies are built by different suppliers, the Coolermaster Extreme series is far inferior to the Real Power Pro series, again produced by different suppliers.

The biggest differences in the boards is the Audio chipset and Lan.
http://asus.com/compare.aspx See if this link works to compare the 4 boards.

I think the difference in the video cards is in the heatsink/cooling solution,


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Would it matter in performance for the Gfx?

and i dont get that compare site o.o''


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sapphire makes three types of card for high end GPUs:

Standard -- has a hsf/fan based on or identical to the reference cooler, sometimes with extra heat pipes or some such.

Vapor-X -- Their proprietary cooling solution, I don't know if it's just a regular beefed up heatsink/fan, or if it actually has something to do with vapor, but it will keep the card cooler than the standard.

Toxic -- has the Vapor-X cooler and is overclocked by a moderate amount. Will get slightly more performance, but is more expensive and runs hotter even with the Vapor-X cooler.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Asus like to use cookies to contain the data so of course it works for me since the cookie is still there

The P5KP SE is a ATX board the rest mAtx, the audio on the P5KP AM/PS and SE is Realtek the rest Via. 

The AM is 10/100 lan the rest 10/100/1000 lan.

What site are looking at boards on?


The Toxic has faster clock speeds(675/1100 vs 625/993 but is a single slot card and dumps all the heat inside the PC, the Vapor x a dual slot card and pushes the heat out the back of the PC, I would prefer the Vapor x in my PC.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Well the vapor-x is all they have and since it's not a big difference it should be fine. So the P5KPL differences aren't that major? Which would you reccomend then ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The SE or AM/PS I prefer the realtek audio to Via. 
I'm not a big fan of the G31 board in a gaming PC though, the G boards with integrated Video are not good overclockers and do not have very good chipset cooling, the 30 series boards are PCIE 1.0 and the 40 series and up are PCIE 2.0, for the HD4850 it won't make a difference but from the 4870 and up you'll be limited by the bandwidth of the 1.0 spec.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

My choices for the motherboard are :










Which would you reccomend and why?

P.S for the Gfx card, does it matter if it's 1024 or 512 MB, because it's a 15 Euro difference xD

Also you said 2x 2GB ram from corsair is better than Kingston, which would you reccomend from these 4 :


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The ram kits are all 2, 1 gig sticks for 2 gig total, the first would be my choice.

The EPU or SE would be my choice the EPU has the better sound chipset.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay so Asus P5KPL EPU - 59 euros
Corsair 2GB DDr2-800 DHX EPP KIT - 39 euros
Power supply : Corsair 650 W
Sapphire HD4850 Vapor-X 
So should the power supply be 500 or 550 W? 
and Sapphire HD4850 Vapor-X 512 or 1024 MB? Does it make a difference?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the Overclocked HD4850 I would use a 650w PSU.
Depends on the monitor size to see a difference with 1gig a monitor under about 20" would be needed.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

This is the monitor, so i should get the 1gb ? : http://www.trustedreviews.com/monitors/review/2004/01/12/Samsung-SyncMaster-172v/p1

650W okay thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No 17" at 1280x1024 the 512 card will do fine.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay 
So this would be the parts? 









I have a casing, dvd rewriter, monitor keyboard mouse, and processor E5200 Dual core.

that should work right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hard drive?
Other than that your good to go.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Im taking it out of my old computer  it's about 100GB, ill get a new one later


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You'll need to do a repair install of windows to reset the hal config and strip the drivers out of the installation.> http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

what about a 
* Seagate ST3160815A*
Bulk, Barracuda 7200.10

or

* Seagate U100 3160215ACE*
Bulk


so if i follow this guide : 

```
[B]XP Repair install

Please read carefully and make sure you followed the warning links before initiating the Repair Install. You can print a text version for reference. repair.txt

   1. Boot the computer using the XP CD. You may need to change the boot order in the system BIOS so the CD boots before the hard drive. Check your system documentation for steps to access the BIOS and change the boot order.
   2. When you see the "Welcome To Setup" screen, you will see the options below  [/B]
[B]
      This portion of the Setup program prepares Microsoft
         Windows XP to run on your computer:

         To setup Windows XP now, press ENTER.

         To repair a Windows XP installation using Recovery Console, press R.

         To quit Setup without installing Windows XP, press F3.
   3. Press Enter to start the Windows Setup.
       
      To setup Windows XP now and Repair Install , press ENTER. do not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press  R", (you Do Not want to load Recovery Console). I repeat, do not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press  R". 
   4. Accept the License Agreement and Windows will search for existing Windows installations.
   5. Select the XP installation you want to repair from the list and press R to start the repair. If Repair is not one of the options, END setup. After the reboot read  Warning#2!
   6. Setup will copy the necessary files to the hard drive and reboot.  Do not press any key to boot from CD when the message appears. Setup will continue as if it were doing a clean install, but your applications and settings will remain intact.
[/B]
       If you get files not found during the copying stage.

      Blaster worm warning: Do not immediately activate over the internet when asked, enable the XP firewall before connecting to the internet. You can activate after the firewall is enabled. Control Panel - Network Connections.  Right click the connection you use, Properties and there is a check box on the Advanced page.

      KB 833330u Blaster removal

      What You Should Know About the Sasser Worm and Its Variants

      Microsoft Security Bulletin MS04-011
 [B]  7. Reapply updates or service packs applied since initial Windows XP installation. Please note that a Repair Install using an Original pre service pack 1 or 2 XP CD used as the install media will remove SP1/SP2 respectively and service packs plus updates issued after the service packs will need to be reapplied.

      Windows XP Service Pack 1

      Service Pack 2

      An option I highly recommend; is creating a Slipstreamed XP CD with SP1, SP2, etc. .[/B]

      Slipstreaming Windows XP with Service Pack 2 (SP2) Good

      Another Slipstream step by step Better

      AutoStreamer mirror link for AutoStreamer  Best!!

      Step by Step on AutoStreamer

      Printable Repair Install step by step. repair.txt

      XP Repair Install in PDF XPrepairinstall
```
my hard drive would be good?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That guide should get you up and running. Best of luck!
Be sure and do the build On The Bench!


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Im sorry, im still not done. I need a cooler. 

Would a 
*Cooler Master P4 Silent Cooler*

Be good?

My CPU is Pentium dual core E5200


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you buying a boxed CPU it will come with a cooler.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

I did... but i don't see any cooler, 

EDIT : LOL Im suPERBLIND ITS ON THE BACK LMAO

Im going to order the things now  Thanks!


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> You'll need to do a repair install of windows to reset the hal config and strip the drivers out of the installation.> http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI


If i want my hard drive to be stripped of all data and be able to install Windows 7 ultimate 64bit on it, would I still have to follow these steps, or would i have to do something else?


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh yeah i replaced the 2gb ram with 4gb which is why i'm getting 64x


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I prefer to wipe a Hdd (using DBan) before installing a new OS but Windows will format for you.


----------



## Veyron (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll use dban then, thanks


----------

